# GIANT AntiSpyware safe?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't remember downloading this. Is it safe?


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

John, if I recall correctly, that's the Microsoft Anti-Spyware beta. I think they bought out Giant.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Giant or MS Anti-Spy is considered by lots of folks to be the best anti-spy software anywhere. I've been using it since January and it has prevented dozens of infections and removed dozens more. Right now it's free but rumors are that MS may start charging for it.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I run it on every one of my computers except for my MCE. There is a conflict on a Media Center PC and MSAS which results in fast user switching becoming unusable. FUS is needed if you run an Extender device.

It is apparently 'being worked on'.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

It has really cut down on the number of items other spyware programs I use periodically find.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I love GIANT's Spam Inspector, and am hoping that MS keeps the program around. I love it. (It was not free--I purchased it).


----------

